# DC/NoVA Groups?



## wookieontherun (Dec 16, 2002)

Just moved to Arlington (Courthouse) not too long ago, still meeting people. Also, yesterday I was given the go ahead to start riding again after a bad injury- I'm looking for some groups with some very basic, beginner rides- I'm so out of shape from not riding. All in all I'm also looking to just meet some quality people in the area- I don't know too many people out here. 

Thanks!

J


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

The Potomac Pedalers are a pretty good group to ride with. they have a website at www.bikepptc.org with a ton of different rides. I am about an hour to an hour and a half from you (across the mountain near Winchester) but if you would like a scenic ride drop me a message and you could tour the mountains and the river roads in scenic VA.

Good Luck,

Zach


----------



## wookieontherun (Dec 16, 2002)

Qstick333 said:


> The Potomac Pedalers are a pretty good group to ride with. they have a website at www.bikepptc.org with a ton of different rides. I am about an hour to an hour and a half from you (across the mountain near Winchester) but if you would like a scenic ride drop me a message and you could tour the mountains and the river roads in scenic VA.
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> Zach


let me figure out how to get a bike rack on my new car (audi tt roadster) and then im game!


----------



## topcarb (Aug 27, 2004)

wookieontherun said:


> Just moved to Arlington (Courthouse) not too long ago, still meeting people. Also, yesterday I was given the go ahead to start riding again after a bad injury- I'm looking for some groups with some very basic, beginner rides- I'm so out of shape from not riding. All in all I'm also looking to just meet some quality people in the area- I don't know too many people out here.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> J



hi wookie, i live in arlington and ride pretty regularly around here. drop me a pm if youd like to get together for a ride. welcome to the jungle.

topcarb


----------



## wookieontherun (Dec 16, 2002)

I'll be dropping you a line in the coming weeks, I'm working to try and get myself back on the bike so I'm not so damn slow right now. I'm not back to riding a solid hour or so of constant spinning. Also, that hill coming back from Georgetown is still killing me, so I want to be a little more confident before I start to lag the good guys down!


----------



## ~InTheSaddle~ (Jul 22, 2004)

*Arlington*

Hi wookie and welcome to Arlington. That climb from Georgetown was a challange for me too last year. Now it's nothing. This town is chock full of short steep hills making for a fun crushing time. The fall here is awesome for rididng and you'll be building your base back in no time. Check out Haines Point for good fast intervals it's flat and cycle friendly. There are also lots of team rides that welcome outsiders surf to WABA.org for links. I ride all the time and would be willing to show you around on and off the bike.


----------

